# Any joiners / kitchen fitters . Worktop advice



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Evening folks. Made a start this week on my mums kitchen . A lot to do including re boarding the ceiling and re skimming and adding sockets etc. Every kitchen I've fitted before I'm sure the worktops were 620mm ( I'm a plumber / heating engineer so not a kitchen fitter ) these tops my mum has ordered are 650 mm wide. And I'm sure the base units are 620mm front to back including doors. Now this may be a stupid question but is it normal to have to trim the tops down this way ? I guess the extra width will be a good thing If the walls are out I just thought it odd they supplied tops at 650mm wide . 
The kitchen was delivered today and it's really nice. A light blue almost grey chalk colours door fronts. All pre assembled base units , looks far far to nice to have a plumber fitting it haha
I must admit I was slightly nervous looking at it in all it's shiny expensive glory thinking oh boy I've got to make this look like the nice picture print out the kitchen designer gave her ha. 
A little screen shot here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Rob first off what make is the kitchen ? as the sizes you quote dont seem to be standard sizes. most base units are 570 deep front to back then the door which is about 20mm thick making a total of 590mm which will fitted with a 600 deep worktop


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

THE CHAMP said:


> Rob first off what make is the kitchen ? as the sizes you quote dont seem to be standard sizes. most base units are 570 deep front to back then the door which is about 20mm thick making a total of 590mm which will fitted with a 600 deep worktop


It's from mkm . It's a new place opened in Warrington. A guy I work with fitted a kitchen from there to and was impressed with the build quality. I will re check the measurements of the units but the tops are definitely 650mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

rob warrington said:


> It's from mkm . It's a new place opened in Warrington. A guy I work with fitted a kitchen from there to and was impressed with the build quality. I will re check the measurements of the units but the tops are definitely 650mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The worktops are not a problem to cut the back edge off to the size required just take your time making sure you have measured them right before cutting. Also when making the joint if you are going to use a jig and router cut the joint to the oversized worktop before you cut to the length required. If you have any questions just ask not a problem as i fit kitchens every day. Also just in case you dont know on the left side of the oven housing the decor end panel does not go to the floor that gets cut to the same length of the housing height and the plinth runs through to to right hand decor end that goes to the floor. this is very often done wrong by both carpenters and DIY fitters


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

THE CHAMP said:


> The worktops are not a problem to cut the back edge off to the size required just take your time making sure you have measured them right before cutting. Also when making the joint if you are going to use a jig and router cut the joint to the oversized worktop before you cut to the length required. If you have any questions just ask not a problem as i fit kitchens every day. Also just in case you dont know on the left side of the oven housing the decor end panel does not go to the floor that gets cut to the same length of the housing height and the plinth runs through to to right hand decor end that goes to the floor. this is very often done wrong by both carpenters and DIY fitters


Hi thanks for that 
I wasn't sure on the decor panels tbh so glad you said. Why does the left side match the housing but the right hand goes to the floor ? Is that also true for the tall fridge freezer unit ? 
And yes I wasn't going to attempt the worktops myself but a mate from work ( also a gas fitter ) fitter his and had a jig and router so he's giving me a lift which is good. 
And I'll prob pester you now when I come to fit this haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

rob warrington said:


> Hi thanks for that
> I wasn't sure on the decor panels tbh so glad you said. Why does the left side match the housing but the right hand goes to the floor ? Is that also true for the tall fridge freezer unit ?
> And yes I wasn't going to attempt the worktops myself but a mate from work ( also a gas fitter ) fitter his and had a jig and router so he's giving me a lift which is good.
> And I'll prob pester you now when I come to fit this haha
> ...


Well the righthand side decor panel will allow for finishing of the plinth and not look wrong as it is up against a wall. The left side panel if that was to go to the floor not only looks wrong will create a horrible corner that will end up looking tatty in no time at all due to mopping of floors getting hit with the tools used to clean the floor and it just looks so wrong. not a problem with asking any questions. Also just so the you know set out the base units to 870mm from FFL at the lowest point and make sure the the topp of each base unit touches the wall when level left to right and front to back. in order to get front to back level of base units only it would help if you cut the back fo each unit 15mm but not right to the top of the unit leave about 200mm uncut I do this all the time as wall are not plumb due to plasterers when appling plaster they have a loaded trowel which they start from the bottom up creating a belled profile to the wall at the bottom if you want to ask questions you can PM me for my number


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

THE CHAMP said:


> Well the righthand side decor panel will allow for finishing of the plinth and not look wrong as it is up against a wall. The left side panel if that was to go to the floor not only looks wrong will create a horrible corner that will end up looking tatty in no time at all due to mopping of floors getting hit with the tools used to clean the floor and it just looks so wrong. not a problem with asking any questions. Also just so the you know set out the base units to 870mm from FFL at the lowest point and make sure the the topp of each base unit touches the wall when level left to right and front to back. in order to get front to back level of base units only it would help if you cut the back fo each unit 15mm but not right to the top of the unit leave about 200mm uncut I do this all the time as wall are not plumb due to plasterers when appling plaster they have a loaded trowel which they start from the bottom up creating a belled profile to the wall at the bottom if you want to ask questions you can PM me for my number


Cool. Thanks for that. Won't be starting it for another week or so. Loads needs doing before hand. Appreciate the advice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

